# TV Manufacturers and discrete Codes



## ckent82 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm in the process of piecing together a entry level surround system for my living room. I'm in the market for a 32 or 37" LCD TV and since I'll be switching video inputs on it until I can upgrade my amplifier, I need recommendations for TV's that have discrete codes for video inputs and on/off? Obviously I would 

Also, what are you opinions on 720 vs 1080p for this size display?

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

720 vs 1080 depends on not only the TV size, but also your seating distance: http://carltonbale.com/1080p-does-matter


----------

